# Lake water to water plants



## SubmarineGirl (May 10, 2022)

So I live on a lake tributary which is directly behind my backyard separating us from the neighborhood on the other side. It is about 20 foot across and maybe 4-6 foot deep depending on the day. There are fish that swim that you can see and many of my friends fish the lake but never keep the beautiful bass they catch because they say that the water is polluted. People play In the water all the time. They bring out giant party floats and kids play all day in the water while their parents get wildly drunk. I even have used the lake to paddle board a couple of times my new summer hobby…. The former owners of my house dropped a line in the tributary that has its own pump that we use to water our grass with. I also fill the dog pool up for my BB to play in but I must say she smells like fish and needs a soap bath before coming in. 
my question is I was wondering about using this water to water my plants. I guess I could have it tested or test it with what I have at least. It’s definitely not city water and seems at least with that fishy smell it may be good for my plants both outside and in the tent I have a ph pen and a PPM meter although I don’t understand the whole PPM thing so much to well only that my kitchen sink water is under 200 and that is supposed to be a good thing. Any thoughts on using this lake water to water with?


----------



## boo (May 10, 2022)

it sounds like a romantic and noble way to garner water but what is upstream or close by...kinda dicey to take a chance with...bugs may find their way into your garden and we don't want that...


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 10, 2022)

Looks like the trees and shrubs like the water. Hasn’t killed the grass either, right? I’d probably use it myself but I’d look into what kind of pollutants. Ecoli? Industrial run off? That is what I would look for.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 10, 2022)

boo said:


> it sounds like a romantic and noble way to garner water but what is upstream or close by...kinda dicey to take a chance with...bugs may find their way into your garden and we don't want that...


Yes boo, that’s what I was wondering about  But I can’t help to think that this fishy lake water wouldn’t be good for the plants unless maybe oil from the boats? Maybe it would draw other bugs because of whats in it. maybe bugs in the water itself too I guess. It usually blows some mud out before we hook it up to the garden hose and our grass loves it. They charge a lot for city water here so I’m glad we have access to this water for the lawn


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 10, 2022)

I would definitely use it, but I am prone to taking risks! Maybe you should water one plant with it and see what happens...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 10, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Looks like the trees and shrubs like the water. Hasn’t killed the grass either, right? I’d probably use it myself but I’d look into what kind of pollutants. Ecoli? Industrial run off? That is what I would look for.


I don’t know it’s a small but beautiful lake with no litter and used routinely all summer. ecoli maybe from swimmers pooping maybe? I don’t think anything industrial empty’s there  maybe runoff from lawns and fertilizer tho.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 10, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I would definitely use it, but I am prone to taking risks! Maybe you should water one plant with it and see what happens...


That’s an idea


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> That’s an idea


That one plant…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 10, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> That one plant…
> View attachment 296509


That’s funny fogey8. Maybe there is magic in the water That would grow monster weed


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 10, 2022)

That was one vicious plant in the movie. If one of my plants acted like that, I would definitely smoke it, but I sure wouldn't inhale : )


----------



## pute (May 10, 2022)

Would you drink that water?   But I know several people who grow depending on water provided by mother nature and they are growing bad azz weed.  Who has died from pot? .......


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 10, 2022)

pute said:


> Who has died from pot?


Directly, or while in prison??


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 10, 2022)

pute said:


> Would you drink that water?   But I know several people who grow depending on water provided by mother nature and they are growing bad azz weed.  Who has died from pot? .......


But I wouldn’t drink it intentionally tho. To much beer pi ss in it for me.


----------



## pute (May 10, 2022)

Fish don't s-hit in the water.  Some people call it fertilizer.  What do you think bat guano is?


----------



## WeedHopper (May 11, 2022)

I have used lake water many times on Gorilla Grows. Unless that lake is stagnate that water should be awesome for your plants.


----------



## RosterMan (May 11, 2022)

Looks like it is moving and not just sitting is this a cut through stream between two larger lakes?
And would you fill a pool and swim in it on a 100deg day?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 11, 2022)

pute said:


> Fish don't s-hit in the water.  Some people call it fertilizer.  What do you think bat guano is?


That’s why I’m thinking it may be good for the plants especially smelling like fish… I’m gonna do a ph and ppm test just for sh it’s and giggles to see how close it is to what I need. I’m sure the water would contain algae and whatever is in the lake. The water is very clean to look at with the naked eye as you can see the fish swim by but I’m wondering is there anything that would hurt the plants. Come to think of it I watered my garden with this water just about every time we watered the grass last year when the hose was in the garden area. My peppers and eggplants didn’t seem to have a problem and grew very productive… I have a feeling it would be better for the plants than the stuff that comes from the city


----------



## pute (May 11, 2022)

Pesticides could be a problem though.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 11, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Looks like it is moving and not just sitting is this a cut through stream between two larger lakes?
> And would you fill a pool and swim in it on a 100deg day?


It does have a slight movement but ends just 500 ft past my property. They dug it years ago to help the lake overfill I think. The pipe in the water connected to the pump is just laying in the water so you get black muddy water at first when you turn it on. After waiting for it to clear up I will hook the hose with sprinkler or fill the dog pool up yes I would get in it to cool off as I have also been in the lake with the paddle board but I like my dog would need a good bath afterwards as it smells pretty fishy.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 11, 2022)

pute said:


> Pesticides could be a problem though.


Yes I thought about that too. There are lots of beautiful yards that bank up to the lake with I’m sure runoff from what’s making them beautiful yards so pretty. god knows what’s in the runoff from their yards but maybe worth a chance on at least one of my plants depending on the ph readings I get  I mean it may be the perfect feed for cannabis…


----------



## pute (May 11, 2022)

Fishy equals stagnant.  Stagnant equals moss.  If this were a clean spring or mountain stream is one thing but you should get advise above my pay grade.


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 11, 2022)

Run off from lawns I would expect to contain lots of nitrogen, but proportionally less phosphorous and potassium. I might be a little concerned about Roundup. They are losing their cancer lawsuit.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 11, 2022)

pute said:


> Fishy equals stagnant.  Stagnant equals moss.  If this were a clean spring or mountain stream is one thing but you should get advise above my pay grade.


That makes sense Pute.  Maybe it was just a wild thought. I’ll just stick to the water the city provides then. I’d hate to screw up my first outdoor grow. Thanks for chiming in sometimes I can talk myself out of something as easy as I can talk myself into it


----------



## Hippie420 (May 12, 2022)

If fish are living in it and people are swimming in it will no ill effects, I don't think it would hurt your plants.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 12, 2022)

Stagnant water kills most fish. If that lake keeps filling up and looks clear it's not stagnant. 
It's a god damn weed. Lots of plants grow along the banks of lakes. If it's a shitty lake with shitty looking water then I get it but that's not what I hear you saying.
If your veggies and flowers like it I'm pretty damn sure your weed will grow just fine from it.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 12, 2022)

Oh wow, I’m getting that wishy washy feeling again


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Oh wow, I’m getting that wishy washy feeling again


But there still could be toxins and heavy metals that the plant would absorb without proper testing. I wonder if a lab would do a break down water test and this way you know. But that would cost money, which defeats the purpose .


----------



## WeedHopper (May 12, 2022)

You guys are killing me with this scientific bullshit.
I have seen many lakes that smell fishy. My Grandfather was a fresh water commercial fisherman. Know why the  water smells fishy. Because they are filled with fking fish. Most fish need oxygen to survive. If that lake has fish it has oxygen and vegetation. Damn near every lake gets runoff from ppl. Go figure. That doesn't mean the water is poison. If it was the fish would die. I know lots of ppl that live on the lake and use lake water to water their yards and plants.
I think sometimes we over think growing weed. I have watered my plants with all kinds of water and you know what killed some of my plants,,a fking DOG.


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> You guys are killing me with this scientific bullshit.
> I have seen many lakes that smell fishy. My Grandfather was a fresh water commercial fisherman. Know why the  water smells fishy. Because they are filled with fking fish. Most fish need oxygen to survive. If that lake has fish it has oxygen and vegetation. Damn near every lake gets runoff from ppl. Go figure. That doesn't mean the water is poison. If it was the fish would die.
> I think sometimes we try and over think growing weed. I have watered my plants with all kinds of water and you know what killed some of my plants,,a fking DOG.


Most toxins and nasty things wont kill ya right away.
Just saying


----------



## WeedHopper (May 12, 2022)

She aint drinking it. And so will the air you breath. its all fking toxic.


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

27 bucks at amazon
Might help give idea of what you are working with


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> She aint drinking it. And so will the air you breath. its all fking toxic.


Come on Man
Plants absorb everything and we smoke them
You will get something from it. May be long term down the line but who wants cancer.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 12, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> But there still could be toxins and heavy metals that the plant would absorb without proper testing. I wonder if a lab would do a break down water test and this way you know. But that would cost money, which defeats the purpose .


It wouldn’t defeat the purpose if it turned out to be the perfect ingredient to the perfect weed plant. I could bottle that stuff up and sell it to these folks that would chance buying it to get the perfect weed


----------



## WeedHopper (May 12, 2022)

Then stop smoking because this planet is full of toxins. You breath it in everyday. I have never fking had a plant die from water from a lake,river,or water hose.
So everybody that has cancer smokes bad weed that was watered with toxic water?.
Anyway to each his own.


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> It wouldn’t defeat the purpose if it turned out to be the perfect ingredient to the perfect weed plant. I could bottle that stuff up and sell it to these folks that would chance buying it to get the perfect weed


Check your local water company and see if they do free water testing
And submit a sample


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> That’s why I’m thinking it may be good for the plants especially smelling like fish… I’m gonna do a ph and ppm test just for sh it’s and giggles to see how close it is to what I need. I’m sure the water would contain algae and whatever is in the lake. The water is very clean to look at with the naked eye as you can see the fish swim by but I’m wondering is there anything that would hurt the plants. Come to think of it I watered my garden with this water just about every time we watered the grass last year when the hose was in the garden area. My peppers and eggplants didn’t seem to have a problem and grew very productive… I have a feeling it would be better for the plants than the stuff that comes from the city


No chlorine or chloramine in that water so it is likely better than city water. As one member put it though, you want to know what is upstream. I would think if there was industrial toxins, the plants that live along it would be sickly looking but the banks of the river look pretty dense and happy.


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Then stop smoking because this planet is full of toxins.


Nope , that is why we grow our own weed 
To avoid all the crap that can harm use the a holes use to grow weed.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 12, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> 27 bucks at amazon
> Might help give idea of what you are working with
> View attachment 296631


Wouldn’t know what to do with the results. I’m sure the water is not safe to drink so this kit appears to be for that and not plants. It would probably show up all kinds of red flags for drinking water as I’m sure there is lake sludge in it.


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

If I could not drink it and survive without getting sick I would water my plants with it.


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Wouldn’t know what to do with the results. I’m sure the water is not safe to drink so this kit appears to be for that and not plants. It would probably show up all kinds of red flags for drinking water as I’m sure there is lake sludge in it.


I think you make these question up to see me and Hopper go at it LOL
Only Kidding


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

Safe Pond Water for Swimming | Successful Farming (agriculture.com)


----------



## WeedHopper (May 12, 2022)

Funny fker. Try drinking the ferts you feed your plants and see how it works out for you. You are a human not a fking plant. Plants can handle lots of shit that you cant.
Im guessing you have never swam in a lake and got water in your mouth. lol Ever went swimming in a public swimming pool. Cant even imaging what's in that water,


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> You guys are killing me with this scientific bullshit.
> I have seen many lakes that smell fishy. My Grandfather was a fresh water commercial fisherman. Know why the  water smells fishy. Because they are filled with fking fish. Most fish need oxygen to survive. If that lake has fish it has oxygen and vegetation. Damn near every lake gets runoff from ppl. Go figure. That doesn't mean the water is poison. If it was the fish would die. I know lots of ppl that live on the lake and use lake water to water their yards and plants.
> I think sometimes we over think growing weed. I have watered my plants with all kinds of water and you know what killed some of my plants,,a fking DOG.


The lake is full of fish. I’m sure that’s why it smells fishy. It’s not a bad smell not like a dead fishy smell but a live one kinda like Pute smells when he comes home after a fishing trip.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Then stop smoking because this planet is full of toxins. You breath it in everyday. I have never fking had a plant die from water from a lake,river,or water hose.
> So everybody that has cancer smokes bad weed that was watered with toxic water?.
> Anyway to each his own.




I lost a few plants from some bad rainwater , it must have been acid rain cause my plants were dead in about 24 hours after pouring collected rainwater on them…

go figure


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 12, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> No chlorine or chloramine in that water so it is likely better than city water. As one member put it though, you want to know what is upstream. I would think if there was industrial toxins, the plants that live along it would be sickly looking but the banks of the river look pretty dense and happy.


The only toxins in the water would be from yard runoff. Nothing but neighborhood around the lake and tributaries.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 12, 2022)

I have never lost a plant due to rain water but i have heard of acid rain. I have a rain barrel i use all the time and i live in the Dallas area.
Where the heck did you live when that happened Big?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 12, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> If I could not drink it and survive without getting sick I would water my plants with it.


Would or would not?


----------



## WeedHopper (May 12, 2022)

The crazy bastard said he needs to test it by drinking it first.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 12, 2022)

About $30. Test is designed for well water. If the test says it is safe to drink, it shoukd be safe for your garden. The savings in water cost should more than cover the cost of the test kit.









						WS-425W
					

If you live on a farm, in the country or get water from wells, this test kit will ensure that you know what is in the water; lead, bacteria, nitrates and more.




					watersafetestkits.com


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 12, 2022)

The city water is much easier access that’s one thing. I have a hose on my porch I use to water all my plants. I could fill up buckets with it as I had planned to do and let it sit over night before using it. I never let my water sit over night for my inside plants. Maybe I should consider that as I have had some ph issues and don’t know the cause yet.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 12, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> About $30. Test is designed for well water. If the test says it is safe to drink, it shoukd be safe for your garden. The savings in water cost should more than cover the cost of the test kit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s not safe to drink I’m sure of that. There is mud in it can’t imagine that would pass any drinking water test
not really worried so much about the water savings. Just which water would be better for the plants


----------



## WeedHopper (May 12, 2022)

I have a rain barrel i use when i can,,,,, and i also have a big trash can i keep filled with tap water and i let it set for 24 hrs that i water with.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> The crazy bastard said he needs to test it by drinking it first.


I’m not doing that without a bourbon chaser 

a trick my momma taught me recently. She says when she goes to the church supper where everyone brings food, you never know what germs you can get so it’s best to come home and take a half of glass of straight bourbon to kill all he germs when you get home from church


----------



## WeedHopper (May 12, 2022)

Me and you both.


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Would or would not?


Would Not.... whoops Yep Im Crazy But in the best ways


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> The crazy bastard said he needs to test it by drinking it first.


I was thinking of you when I wrote that LOL


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 12, 2022)

Sometimes it is better to ask forgiveness than permission. This thread has turned into one of those scenarios. Since you can test it pretty inexpensively to see what is in it and ignoring whether it is safe to drink, you can assess if any of the red flags about drinking it are red flags for using to water your garden. Me personally, I would use it as long as it doesn’t have toxins that the water test would look for. Free water. Possibly containing a good amount of the nutrients plants crave. Just like Brawndo:the Thirst Mutilator…


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’m not doing that without a bourbon chaser
> 
> a trick my momma taught me recently. She says when she goes to the church supper where everyone brings food, you never know what germs you can get so it’s best to come home and take a half of glass of straight bourbon to kill all he germs when you get home from church


Does everyone still drink the blood of Christ (wine) from the same Chalice?


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I have a rain barrel i use when i can,,,,, and i also have a big trash can i keep filled with tap water and i let it set for 24 hrs that i water with.


I foresee wild PH swings in your future LOL
Zarlot Said so


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

@Tattered Old Graywolf  Needs to clime in


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> The lake is full of fish. I’m sure that’s why it smells fishy. It’s not a bad smell not like a dead fishy smell but a live one kinda like Pute smells when he comes home after a fishing trip.


I have to ask now 
Just how do you know how Putes smells LOL


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 12, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I have to ask now
> Just how do you know how Putes smells LOL


Don’t ask


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 12, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I think you make these question up to see me and Hopper go at it LOL
> Only Kidding


I know. I’m totally confused now.


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Don’t ask


Poor Girl LOL


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I know. I’m totally confused now.


Hey it keeps the Forum moving


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 12, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Does everyone still drink the blood of Christ (wine) from the same Chalice?


Not sure. I haven’t been in a while.


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Not sure. I haven’t been in a while.


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I know. I’m totally confused now.


Did he show your his Boat
Where's Hippie when I need him


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 12, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


>


Yep I guess that’s me


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yep I guess that’s me


The Hands are to Big


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 12, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Did he show your his Boat
> Where's Hippie when I need him


Some things are just private


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Some things are just private


Yep I would not tell anyone either LOL


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

Any pics of you on the P Board in that Pond behind the house


----------



## pute (May 12, 2022)

So, what has been decided here?


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 12, 2022)

After all this back and forth I would have to use it on at least one plant. In fact, the only reason I didn't toss my mite infested mother plant was everyone told me it couldn't be saved


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 12, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Any pics of you on the P Board in that Pond behind the house


I don’t have one yet nor a way to launch it from my house. There is a good 8ft drop but would love to build a launch pad there with stairs to enter. I just got turned on to paddle boating last year. Our daughter and her husband not have boards and there are many places to access the lake. I really do like the new sport and feel I get a good workout when I go. Plus it’s extremely quiet and peaceful paddling along. Some have trouble with balance but I don’t as I do yoga and balance is not an issue for me.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 12, 2022)

pute said:


> So, what has been decided here?


That you smell a little fishy when you get home from a day of fishing


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I don’t have one yet nor a way to launch it from my house. There is a good 8ft drop but would love to build a launch pad there with stairs to enter. I just got turned on to paddle boating last year. Our daughter and her husband not have boards and there are many places to access the lake. I really do like the new sport and feel I get a good workout when I go. Plus it’s extremely quiet and peaceful paddling along. Some have trouble with balance but I don’t as I do yoga and balance is not an issue for me.


I have seen the young people on them They look Happy


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> That you smell a little fishy when you get home from a day of fishing


But won't say how she knows


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 12, 2022)

Cheap pesticide test kit. 









						Pesticide Test Kit
					

Fresh Water Systems offers the Pesticide Test Kit as well as water filters, filtration, treatment and purification systems by all the top names in the industry.




					www.freshwatersystems.com


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

Rain Water is safe to drink


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 12, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> But won't say how she knows


Don’t tell the how I know Pute. That’s our secret remember


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 12, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Rain Water is safe to drink


Just not during a thunder storm.


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Just not during a thunder storm.


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Don’t tell the how I know Pute. That’s our secret remember


Oh now don't go getting me involved with sniffing Putes LOL


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 12, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I have seen the young people on them They look Happy


I’m not one of them but still happy


----------



## Hippie420 (May 12, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> If I could not drink it and survive without getting sick I would water my plants with it.


Try drinking some of Putes tea he feeds his ladies with. Report back if you can.


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Try drinking some of Putes tea he feeds his ladies with. Report back if you can.


To be Honest
I am still Very afraid to drink anything he offers me .
Might be very high in Nitrates and urine colored

But I hear tell he has feed it to his plants at one time doing experiments


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I don’t know it’s a small but beautiful lake with no litter and used routinely all summer. ecoli maybe from swimmers pooping maybe? I don’t think anything industrial empty’s there  maybe runoff from lawns and fertilizer tho.





TheBlackHydra said:


> @Tattered Old Graywolf  Needs to clime in



It is what it is and since it is uncontrolled, that changes with time.  

I would send a sample into the lab first to check for chemistry, and periodically check to make sure nothing changes, but my best guess is that it is fine.

Testing is relatively cheap and pH testing cheaper yet.  We once got the bright idea of using our dehumidifier water to water plants without checking pH and made some sick. 

Besides chemistry and pH, I would check for coliform bacteria.


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)




----------



## oldfogey8 (May 12, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> To be Honest
> I am still Very afraid to drink anything he offers me .
> Might be very high in Nitrates and urine colored
> 
> But I hear tell he has feed it to his plants at one time doing experiments


Where is the ‘vomit emoji’?


----------



## Bubba (May 12, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Looks like the trees and shrubs like the water. Hasn’t killed the grass either, right? I’d probably use it myself but I’d look into what kind of pollutants. Ecoli? Industrial run off? That is what I would look for.


I've used river water, probably works for outside grows? I don't think it would work well in potted grows. Who knows, give it a try. I just use RO, but may not be feasible for large outdoor garden.

Bubba


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 12, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I've used river water, probably works for outside grows? I don't think it would work well in potted grows. Who knows, give it a try. I just use RO, but may not be feasible for large outdoor garden.
> 
> Bubba


I would be concerned about using it indoors as well but mainly for the bugs/bug eggs that may ride in with the water.


----------



## Bubba (May 12, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I would be concerned about using it indoors as well but mainly for the bugs/bug eggs that may ride in with the water.


That too.

Bubba


----------



## pute (May 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> That you smell a little fishy when you get home from a day of fishing


Ya gotta catch fish to smell fishy.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 12, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I would be concerned about using it indoors as well but mainly for the bugs/bug eggs that may ride in with the water.


Yes I would agree. I never bring anything outside inside. Seen to many stories in this thread that caused problems.


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I would be concerned about using it indoors as well but mainly for the bugs/bug eggs that may ride in with the water.


Nematodes


----------



## Hippie420 (May 12, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Besides chemistry and pH, I would check for coliform bacteria.


I wouldn't be too concerned about coliform. It's abundant in cow poo and bat crap that people use for fertilizer for all sorts of plants.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 12, 2022)

Now that y’all got me totally confused… 
i think I’m just gonna play the safe card on my four legal plants and use the city water. Now I will have a few clones that I’m getting ready to take from these plants prior to sinking them in the ground. maybe a couple of them will find their way down to the lakes edge to see how they do.  You know, just past my property line behind the jungle next door? There is not much sun there but a lot of growth so might be fun to lose a couple down there just to see what happens.


----------



## pute (May 12, 2022)

Bottom line....if you don't mind....if I was growing indoors... don't bring pond water inside.  Outdoor is another story.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 12, 2022)

pute said:


> Bottom line....if you don't mind....if I was growing indoors... don't bring pond water inside.  Outdoor is another story.


Yes had never intended to bring it inside to worried about all the critters that would come in with it but outside the critters are already there but still putting more critters on the plants sounds risky since I really have only watered my vegetable garden with it. Probably wouldn’t hurt but don’t want to jeopardize the plants. If it would be a gorilla grow, I may feel differently tho…


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Now that y’all got me totally confused…
> i think I’m just gonna play the safe card on my four legal plants and use the city water. Now I will have a few clones that I’m getting ready to take from these plants prior to sinking them in the ground. maybe a couple of them will find their way down to the lakes edge to see how they do.  You know, just past my property line behind the jungle next door? There is not much sun there but a lot of growth so might be fun to lose a couple down there just to see what happens.


LOOK WHAT THEM DARN DRUNKEN LAKE KIDS DID.


----------



## kevinn (May 12, 2022)

Where you live should you be concerned about salt water runoff.


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

kevinn said:


> Where you live should you be concerned about salt water runoff.


tHERE'S A TEST FOR tHAT 
LOL


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 12, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> tHERE'S A TEST FOR tHAT
> LOL


We only get salt runoff the streets in the winter I think


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> We only get salt runoff the streets in the winter I think


That won't hurt any < I put 20lbs of salt in my koi pond during a fresh fill up


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> tHERE'S A TEST FOR tHAT
> LOL


Most likely an App too


----------



## bigsur51 (May 12, 2022)

pute said:


> Bottom line....if you don't mind....if I was growing indoors... don't bring pond water inside.  Outdoor is another story.




remember old Reibsi who had some of the finest outdoor grows around?

pond water was all he used

my vote is I would use the water , after I did at least a Ph test on it


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

Check local stores too cheaper than high shipping costs


----------



## bigsur51 (May 12, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Check local stores too cheaper than high shipping costs




that’s to , not too , or two , or et tu, too


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 12, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> remember old Reibsi who had some of the finest outdoor grows around?
> 
> pond water was all he used
> 
> my vote is I would use the water , after I did at least a Ph test on it


WWBD? So big would use the water? Now that just might change everything for me…. I’ll at least do a PH test to see what it reads…


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

I check the place out 2 pans shipped (4.95 Va zp) $ 21.80
GREAT PRICE


----------



## WeedHopper (May 12, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> remember old Reibsi who had some of the finest outdoor grows around?
> 
> pond water was all he used
> 
> my vote is I would use the water , after I did at least a Ph test on it


Yep instant fish poo water and fertilizer.


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

Shopping Cart - SupplyHouse.com


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 12, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I wouldn't be too concerned about coliform. It's abundant in cow poo and bat crap that people use for fertilizer for all sorts of plants.



It will most certainly have coliform, but the question is how much and what kind.  The city checks our local recreational lakes and shuts them down for swimming when the coliform levels get too high.

While the plants wouldn't care, you would be getting it on your hands and clothes handling it.

SG, you might check with your municipality to see if they do any periodic checks of the lake for water quality.............................................


----------



## bigsur51 (May 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> WWBD? So big would use the water? Now that just might change everything for me…. I’ll at least do a PH test to see what it reads…





if the wager was , “Will the water be ok to use on SB’s cannabis plants?”


 I would go all in on that wager for my tournament life


----------



## bigsur51 (May 12, 2022)

can ya all believe that SubGirls Thread on using lake water is on its 6th page?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 12, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> can ya all believe that SubGirls Thread on using lake water is on its 6th page?


I know these guys really like to argue


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> can ya all believe that SubGirls Thread on using lake water is on its 6th page?


Its all about the entertainment she provides us Old guys LOL


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I know these guys really like to argue


More along the lines of Banter


----------



## WeedHopper (May 12, 2022)

Bunch of mean old bastards.


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> if the wager was , “Will the water be ok to use on SB’s cannabis plants?”
> 
> 
> I would go all in on that wager for my tournament life


Who is SB


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 12, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Who is SB


That’s me sumbitsh


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 12, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> LOOK WHAT THEM DARN DRUNKEN LAKE KIDS DID.


Exactly


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Exactly







this is what them drunken lake kids planted hopefully. I let y’all know in a couple weeks if they root. But I have a good feeling they will


----------



## bigsur51 (May 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 296667
> 
> this is what them drunken lake kids planted hopefully. I let y’all know in a couple weeks if they root. But I have a good feeling they will





nice clones

do you spray mist them?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 12, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> nice clones
> 
> do you spray mist them?


I haven’t misted yet. I just clipped them today gonna see wha the hot box does for humidity first. I put the heat mat under the tray so far humidity is at 80% and 80f.


----------



## Mac420 (May 12, 2022)

boo said:


> it sounds like a romantic and noble way to garner water but what is upstream or close by...kinda dicey to take a chance with...bugs may find their way into your garden and we don't want that...


 
Love the idea but as mentioned bugs Will come with it but thats a healthy organic way of things just be a smart gardener and use nematodes when doing this I have run within without and if u have those boys let loose you won't have any bother and thats the cycle of life lol


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

Mac420 said:


> Love the idea but as mentioned bugs Will come with it but thats a healthy organic way of things just be a smart gardener and use nematodes when doing this I have run within without and if u have those boys let loose you won't have any bother and thats the cycle of life lol


Thats what I said


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 12, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Thats what I said
> View attachment 296703


I thought that was a **** pic…


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I thought that was a **** pic…


That is why we have PMs


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 12, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> That is why we have PMs


Can I block them?


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 12, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Can I block them?


Yes. Under your privacy preferences set "start conversations with you" to nobody.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 12, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Yes. Under your privacy preferences set "start conversations with you" to nobody.


I was kind of kidding. I don’t want **** pics but I don’t think anyone is sending them to me either. My sense of humor is odd. Extremely odd. Thanks for your help though, Crash.


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I was kind of kidding. I don’t want **** pics but I don’t think anyone is sending them to me either. My sense of humor is odd. Extremely odd. Thanks for your help though, Crash.


You missed it a few moths back Hopper started a thread and wanted us to all share pics


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 12, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> You missed it a few moths back Hopper started a thread and wanted us to all share pics


Is this a club or are you just happy to see me?


----------



## Hippie420 (May 12, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I thought that was a **** pic…


Worst case of Peyronie’s Disease I've ever seen!


----------

